# Glue for rubber to plastic



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I bought a cheap hand lawn edger, and the rubber tire is already slipping off of the plastic wheel.
I guess I shouldn't have expected much for $30, but the construction other than this tire issue looks solid.

I would like to attempt gluing the tire back onto the wheel, so I need a strong adhesive that will bond rubber to plastic, and be able to sustain torque forces as the edger is pushed along.

The tire is still in one piece; Just slips off of the wheel, because the only thing holding it on are tiny overlapping edges of the tire that fit over the edges of the wheel.

Thanks for your help

FW


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If you ruff up the plastic wheel and rubber tire with 120 or 150 grit a polyurethane glue (Gorilla Glue) should work. If you have never used this type of adhesive try it on some scrap of a similar material to what you need to glue to get an idea of how much you need to use. It will expand to fill all the voids so you do not want to over apply it. This is a moisture cured glue so if the humidity is low (under 50%) dampen (not wet) the surfaces you are gluing.

Rege


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

RegeSullivan said:


> If you ruff up the plastic wheel and rubber tire with 120 or 150 grit a polyurethane glue (Gorilla Glue) should work. If you have never used this type of adhesive try it on some scrap of a similar material to what you need to glue to get an idea of how much you need to use. It will expand to fill all the voids so you do not want to over apply it. This is a moisture cured glue so if the humidity is low (under 50%) dampen (not wet) the surfaces you are gluing.
> 
> Rege


Thanks very much.
I was considering the Gorilla Glue the last time I was at HD, but wasn't sure, so I didn't buy any.
I'll try it. Nothing to lose.

FW


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if you're concerned with the gorilla glue's swelling and the fact it might make the wheel wonky, try PL construction adhesive, it doesn't swell when it sets up overnight.

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Plumber's Goop will definitely glue those two materials and it is incredibly strong when dry, albeit just a bit flexible (so it isn't brittle).


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe a little swelling of the glue is good. The rubber tire is a little too big for the wheel; that's why it keeps falling off.
I'll probably buy the glue that is least expensive.

FW


----------

